# Heavy Bolter CAD



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Hey guys, so i was playing with google sketch up yesterday, and started a heavy bolter because it seemed like a challange.

after i got home from school, i got to work on it, and i like the way that it has turned out. 

This is what i have done:









total would have taken about 4 hours. which i think is pretty quick for a finished heavybolter.

So guys, tell me what you think?


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

awesome! make my airship


----------



## skeam224 (Aug 10, 2009)

Really nice! Seems like you got every detail down nicely.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Hey thanks guys, it was my first complicated thing, and i couldnt figure owt how to do the hole in the bolter barrel. but im happy with it.

also as a note, i have the model for it right infront of me. so thats why i managed to get most of the detail.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

dude you so gotta upload that you google barn.

also great work


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

thankyou Kerky, i want to, accually, i might do that now. its out of scale, but everything is in proportion.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

That,Is beauty.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

thankyou. p.s it is now on the in the Sketchup 3d warehouse for download.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice great detailing


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dirty Dog, if I provided you with some other materials, would you consider ever doing 3D modelling for a game ;D?

Seriously mate, that's class. +Rep.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Im up for anything vaz, and thatnks for the rep 

I dont really now how to use anything else than sketch up, but im sure i could learn from other programs.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Nifty! I always liked the heavy bolter, there's just something inherently cool about this huge Chevy-V8-engine-block lump of metal thing it has going on.

+rep for the man.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Thanks svartmetall, its kindly appreciated.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

nice, is there meant to be a magazine on the gun or not? 
+rep IF i could, however i don't think i can yet


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

I liked it so much I downloaded a copy of sketchup 7. 3d models and dungeon maps, here we come!

Really nice work. k:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

cheers guys, yea its the heavy bolter from the heavy weapon teams, its belt fed


----------

